# smoked with fruits



## hadi123 (Nov 30, 2020)

which fruit recipe you try with smoked chicken. i tried many time smoked chicken and fruit salad recipe. some time i used apple cider vinegar, and mashed apple for smoking the chicken.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 30, 2020)

Personally we like a rice or bean dish with our smoked chicken. To me fruit salad does not seem to go with smoked chicken, but I don’t know where you are from or your tastes, so I can’t really help you with the fruit choice. Maybe 

 chef jimmyj
 can give you a recipe. If he doesn’t see this, just PM him.
Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 30, 2020)

hadi123 said:


> which fruit recipe you try with smoked chicken. i tried many time smoked chicken and fruit salad recipe.



Where are you living and what is available? Smoked Chicken is versatile and goes well with a variety of Fruit. Knowing what you can get and like, will make choices easier...JJ


----------

